# Pit boss



## raiderNCpit (Nov 29, 2009)

being my first post I wasnt exactly sure which section this belonged in. I also searched and didn't see this topic already posted. Today while watching animal planet I saw a commercial for a show called PIT BOSS. From what little the commercial showed, its about a group of people (midgets) who go around taking back pitbulls from people who mistreat them. It showed one guy talking about the breed and you can tell that they really care it should be a pretty intersting show. Just thought I'd post it up. It will be on this saturday at 10pm.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah I got my cable TV back so I'll be sure to tune in 

Also Monday @ 10pm there's a show about dog fighting and what their doing about it I'm watching.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

that show is pure weak sauce check the lounge the got a pitboss in there


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Marty said:


> Also Monday @ 10pm there's a show about dog fighting and what their doing about it I'm watching.


@the op, IMO pit boss really isn't that great, but everyone is different you may like.

I will be watching the show marty listed, I thinks its called the brutal world of dog figthing. It might focus more on the torturing(shocking etc...) than the acutal dog fighting. Should be interesting


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yep. The premeier of Pit Boss sucked. The second episode doesn't look any better and I don't see it improving. I sent a letter to Animal Planet and I'll never watch it again.
http://www.gopitbull.com/lounge/22028-pitboss.html


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

He said himself he was stealing dogs, we need to bring back hanging like they did for cattle rustling in the old days


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

haha, i'd like to see a midget try to take pike....would be a bad day for the midget....


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

LOL I'd love to see him walk up to Lilbit on the chain and try to take her


----------



## raiderNCpit (Nov 29, 2009)

I was just kinda throwin it out there because it's pitbull related. I have no idea whether it's good or bad. either way I'm sure some people'll find it interesting


----------



## raiderNCpit (Nov 29, 2009)

good to know about the one on monday I'll watch that one for sure.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

No thanks animal planet. Stop pimping the pit for your ratings.


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

If anyone was listening to the Radio you will know I am not a fan.
Too much over acting they need to losen up alittle.
It is still a positive for the breed but the band wagon is comin' around the corner....
how many more shows are they going to come up with?
I think the next show should be on Dan and all his rescue work! at least he actually rescues dogs!
Next "MY"show!!!! LOL Ha Ha.....
called life's the Pits?
Show freaks?
down and dirty of the show ring?
Crazy dogshow people?
They follow me around as I drive like a crazy person on the freeways trying not to be late for dog shows...or when we drive over 8 hours to get to a show and we get beat all weekend......or when I want to kill my husband at one of our bully shows....or when I am yelling for people to get their a**** to the ring -last call.....or after my dog gets beat by some petdog in the ring....god I have so many of them it would take 10 seasons to get thru all of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I think that it was garbage.
It did show a good side to the dogs.
though so you gotta give them a little for that.
but in the preview for the second episode,
he was stealing back a dog that he adopted out.
because it was on a chain.
and it had no water.
that could be animal abuse.
100 percent.
ORRRRRRR
the dog could have spilt the water while playing in it.
I know Nismo used to.
and nismo broke a chain and a cable thingy.
so maybe they wanted to ensure he wouldn't get loose.
granted there are chains that are too heavy,
or that could cause serious damage.
I would come back if I were him and make sure this was
an abuse case,
not just a good person trying to give a pit what they can.
This show is going to be a love hate relationship for me.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> No thanks animal planet. Stop pimping the pit for your ratings.


:goodpost:
word.


----------



## raiderNCpit (Nov 29, 2009)

but if you actually watch the shows you'll learn most of the stuff is pretty infomative and teaches people that pitbulls are how you raise them and they don't just dang the breed.I know it's notobvious but animal planet is pro animals regardless if they are a pit


----------



## raiderNCpit (Nov 29, 2009)

the discovery channel did a similar documentary on this and from what I saw It showed the sadistic, brutal, straight up discusting nature of the greedy people fighting these animals for a profit. They did not concentrate on the breeds personality what so ever. It only showed the extreme disregard for life that these sick individuals carry.


----------



## raiderNCpit (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll tune in on sat as well as monday and watch for the evil qualities of animal planet thanks for the heads up


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

raiderNCpit said:


> discovery channel already had a special on fighting pits and it was only about the PEOPLE and them forcing the breed to fight, it did not exploit the breed or make them seem mean. .. they fight because they dont have a choice and they are trained that way then thrown against each other . If you dont like it just boycott the evil discovery channel and animal planet .


Pitbulls are not forced to fight.
That is the problem with shows on TV. 
They dont know the reality f the Game Dog.
As a matter of fact most people that own pit bulls have little or no knowledge
of what the APBT really is. The general public doesnt need to see a bunch of people that have no idea how to test game dogs on TV representing what the dogs come from. The people that make it on the show do not represent the culture in which created the breed.
The pit bull is not for everyone and shows on animal planet inadvertently promote the breed to half whits.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted by raiderNCpit
> discovery channel already had a special on fighting pits and it was only about the PEOPLE and them forcing the breed to fight, it did not exploit the breed or make them seem mean. .. they fight because they dont have a choice and they are trained that way then thrown against each other . If you dont like it just boycott the evil discovery channel and animal planet .


 I guess you edited your post?

I came home from work to this...










*No people around to force them mind ya... when I showed up Beau was wagging his tail and his whole butt loving having a hold on the dogs collar and getting his head chewed up*... I broke him off and called the sheriffs department to make a complaint of a dog running at large in a animal restraint district, you know what the sheriff told me?

He would have killed the mans dog and handed it back to him dead!!!

You see though I ain't like that, I took the man his dog back and made no charges against him, these dogs were breed to fight and I couldn't blame them for doing what they were bred to do, so maybe you need more eduction on the breed raiderNCpit


----------



## raiderNCpit (Nov 29, 2009)

wow the pit is not the only breed with agressive tendancies. what I was saying is it's not the animals fault . ALL animals will attack when threatened but I guess your trying to promote the vicousness of the breed. you're more likely to be bit by a beagel. I'm plenty educated on the breed. .are you aware that extensive training is put into fighting dogs to make them aggresive one example is beating them and poking them with sticks but Im sure that happens in nature to and I edited it to add more not to retract a comment. but thanks anyways boss


----------



## raiderNCpit (Nov 29, 2009)

wow maybe you should put your animal in a secure fence or in a crate when your out and your animals won't be put in such a horrible situation. just two days ago I was walking my dog on a leash and a large bull dog came up and tried to bite my pit once he did so my dog was all over him I pulled my dog off and just as I got my dog off him and turned him around the dog went after mine after I sprayed the bull dog with mace it wasn't much up for a fight after that, I guess thinking ahead alittle bit counts for something. I'm sure my dog would have badly wounded that dog if he wasnt on a leash. And if I had My dog outside he would be secure and I would never come home to any surprise! this was also edited to add a point, you have the same freedoms dosen't make my point any less valid and edited 2 minutes after when i was rereading it


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

LOL wow your really into the breed huh?

Maybe I can learn from you? what do you say? will you take me under your wing?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*are you aware that extensive training is put into fighting dogs to make them aggresive one example is beating them and poking them with sticks *

This is what I want to learn is how to train my dogs how to fight, I don't care to own a curr dog LOL

Someone please talk to this guy/girl!!!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Marty said:


> LOL wow your really into the breed huh?
> 
> Maybe I can learn from you? what do you say? will you take me under your wing?


:rofl:

:clap:
you know what...Imjust going to sit this one out....lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Sampsons Dad said:


> :rofl:
> 
> :clap:
> you know what...Imjust going to sit this one out....lol


I really want to learn though :clap:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

_are you aware that extensive training is put into fighting dogs to make them aggresive one example is beating them and poking them with sticks _

Are you serious with this drivel?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Sampsons Dad said:


> _are you aware that extensive training is put into fighting dogs to make them aggresive one example is beating them and poking them with sticks _
> 
> Are you serious with this drivel?


Ease up man... he's 24 yrs old, but hopefully will soon be my mentor


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

_are you aware that extensive training is put into fighting dogs to make them aggresive one example is beating them and poking them with sticks 
_
I have met some terrible people who did terrible things....but this is not how to get the job done. Invest in some old school books and dont believe every thing you see on TV.


----------



## raiderNCpit (Nov 29, 2009)

wow I can tell this'll go nowhere....anyways I am talking for the sadistic people i have met in my small town that fight dogs for a living and have tried to recruit me......The training is extensive and obscene. I have tried to report them but this is not a high priority in my area apparently . And go ahead and believe everything thats printed thatll do ya good maybe consider the source and that well bred and trained ofrn dogs have nothing to do with what I 'm talking about


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

raiderNCpit said:


> wow I can tell this'll go nowhere....anyways I am talking for the sadistic people i have met in my small town that fight dogs for a living and have tried to recruit me......The training is extensive and obscene. I have tried to report them but this is not a high priority in my area apparently . And go ahead and believe everything thats printed thatll do ya good maybe consider the source and that well bred and trained ofrn dogs have nothing to do with what I 'm talking about


If they had to train their dogs to fight I would say get some new friends LOL

I'm old enough to be your daddy, my son is 25 and I've never fought a dog in my life... there 10,000 members here that know me I just get sarcastic at times LOL

I'm just wondering, am I the only one that knows me here?


----------



## raiderNCpit (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok I don't wanna argue this forever. The dogs that are forced to fight are not wild dogs. they are people's pets that are tormented(for the most part) trained as well as bred for aggresion. Then put in a closed off area to kill each other. Not real natural as far as I'm concerned


----------



## raiderNCpit (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, I'm gonna abandon this as far a I'm concerned we both have our points....settled


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

raiderNCpit said:


> Ok I don't wanna argue this forever. The dogs that are forced to fight are not wild dogs. they are people's pets that are tormented(for the most part) trained as well as bred for aggresion. Then put in a closed off area to kill each other. Not real natural as far as I'm concerned


Buddy I hate to tell you but your watching to much TV LMAO

Sorry didn't mean to laugh at ya


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

raiderNCpit said:


> Ok I don't wanna argue this forever. The dogs that are forced to fight are not wild dogs. they are people's pets that are tormented(for the most part) trained as well as bred for aggresion. Then put in a closed off area to kill each other. Not real natural as far as I'm concerned


Only way you settled your case is if your an animal rights nut, no one in there right mind believes the stuff you do :hammer:


----------



## raiderNCpit (Nov 29, 2009)

Actually nothing I'm saying is based off of TV it's experience. And I've read over 4 dif books on ofn's. And And if youre down with the whole being a dad at 11 thing too each his own.I've seen One show on pits the rest I learned from this website books and other well educated sites


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

OP: PitBoss LOOKS stupid and it got really bad reviews from my piers, which I expected.... As the commercial for it was stupid. No insult to you, JMO on the show. 
Second, seems like you have a bit to learn. I don't like dog fighting at all, but you have to understand what "training" really is and what "forcing" is too. These dogs have a choice when put into the [], they can cur out or they can fight. But that's just a little bit for ya. Fact is that this isn't a study guide, "Dog Fighting For Dummies" LOL. Just kick back, no reason to get upset, a couple of these guys you are disagreeing with REALLY know there stuff. Good luck to ya


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

raiderNCpit said:


> Actually nothing I'm saying is based off of TV it's experience. And I've read over 4 dif books on ofn's. And And if youre down with the whole being a dad at 11 thing too each his own.I've seen One show on pits the rest I learned from this website books and other well educated sites


How about learning from experience and not hear say buddy, you don't know me but you will


----------



## raiderNCpit (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow ....u think reasonable people think dog fighting is a cudly sport, are you feelin ok...you say ur 36 but I'm sensing the humor of a 4 year old. I hope u at least had the common sense to take your dog to the vet after you let him get attacked


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

raiderNCpit said:


> Actually nothing I'm saying is based off of TV it's experience. And I've read over 4 dif books on ofn's. And And if youre down with the whole being a dad at 11 thing too each his own.I've seen One show on pits the rest I learned from this website books and other well educated sites


What is OFN's?
and...4 books? 
Maybe you have seen idiots that hurt animals...but they dont represent anything except idiots never mind Dog men.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

raiderNCpit said:


> Wow ....u think reasonable people think dog fighting is a cudly sport, are you feelin ok...you say ur 36 but I'm sensing the humor of a 4 year old. I hope u at least had the common sense to take your dog to the vet after you let him get attacked


Hum you talking to me?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

raiderNCpit said:


> what a tool....I am talking thorough experiences I've had my dag for over a year been researching them for over two and have had a pit in the family since I was six. Admitting youre older just makes you lookthat much more stupid


Well I been raising and breeding these dogs for over 25 yrs so teach me something


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Marty said:


> Hum you talking to me?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

You really need to calm down. This forum isn't bout internet drama............... anymore.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

reddoggy said:


> You really need to calm down. This forum isn't bout internet drama............... anymore.


If this site has changed and not about educating the general public anymore then No! it's not the site for me


----------



## raiderNCpit (Nov 29, 2009)

I dont know you but I will....real tough guy over the internet ...I live in downtown mooresville (NC) across from the food lion (not hard to find) other wise I'm done with the 4th grade babling. Obviously I have life experience with it cuz I can post the police reports I've filled about dog fighting in this area. but thanks for your input anyways old man


----------



## B.Mamba (Jan 20, 2010)

This seemed like a cool forum earlier today. Guess at night it turns EvIl


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Really, the direct insults are uncalled for man. I'm sure you'll be warned and get angry about it but I hope that you stick around and learn more about what APBT means. It's not all about the bad, there's a lot of glory behind these dogs.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

raiderNCpit said:


> I dont know you but I will....real tough guy over the internet ...I live in downtown mooresville (NC) across from the food lion (not hard to find) other wise I'm done with the 4th grade babling. Obviously I have life experience with it cuz I can post the police reports I've filled about dog fighting in this area. but thanks for your input anyways old man


OK seems as the site has changed in the last two weeks... sorry I opened my mouth and you got me scared you gonna turn me in so I'm gonna back down, please Don't turn me in!!!!!!!!!!

:rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

whoa whoa whoa... Radier, calm down. This forum is one of the oldest and largest Pit Bull databases on the internet. There is a world of knowledge... marty has been a part of this breed for well over thirty years. I have been researching since I was 10 years old... Feburary 13th I will be 24... 14 years of research for the cold hard facts. I have been hands on with the breed for the last 6. I currently own one American Pit Bull Terrier as well as 4 American Bullies. When you have a dog that has been bred true to function.... it's just a different type of dog than your average American Staffordshire Terrier, American Bully , or even petbull. The dogs your friends have...they way you have described them and the methods they need to use for these dogs.... they would have never been incorporated into a breeding program because they would have made it to the dirt. Aggression towards animals is completely different than aggression towards people. That is why these dogs have such a sweet personality. I am going to warn you right now, since your dog is two years old it is about time for his Big Boy hormones to finally set in. Around two years old is when their personality truely begins to show. Just because your dog didn't want to fight today, it does not mean that tomorrow it will be the same way. Whether you stick around or not, I hope you listen to my message and keep it tucked in the back of your mind. These dogs... real American Pit Bull Terriers... do not need special training for dog fighting... the only training an APBT would be exercise, and a roll or two just for the REAL dogman to know if the dog enjoys the sport.

No, this is not a cute and cuddly sport. It never has been and it never will be, but it is a part of our dogs history. It is who they were then, and it is who they now as a result of hundreds of years of selective breeding. 

The media really tends to spin things out of porportion and that's probably why your friends choose such sorry representatives of the breed, or simply they do not understand what to look for in a dog. Your friends are not "Professionals"... and with their serious lack of knowledge of a propper dogs temperament and drive for the pit. I hope they go down, because that they are doing is cruel... making dogs fight when they don't want to :hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:

I'm glad you're here and I really hope that you stick around with us.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Are we still talking about Pit Boss here?

This dog will be DA, no need to train it to fight, yea I assume some can be more prone to wanting to fight depending on socialization but they can all decide they want to kill another dog in no time. 

It sucks to see that dog that was hurt earlier in this thread, but i would have done something to the owner, not hurtfull, just some sort of claim. I mean, it's not the dogs fault but to have your dog unleashed and capable of coming to hurt my dog, that's just irresponsibility...Although I don't know if I would leave my dog where someone else could get to it... I dunno, either way it sucks.

Disclaimer - I'm a newbie so if I'm wrong take it easy on me


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Well I made a mistake by getting the net turned back on, the cable would have been enough, its not to late to change it 

Let the new comers handle it I'm sure they'll do a good job from what I
I've seen 

Later guys !!!!


----------

